# Baumansicht abschalten



## Nisbo (28. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin,

wie kann man dnen hier die Baumansicht abschalten ? Ich bin überhaupt kein Fan dieser m.E: unübersichtlichen Struktur und bevorzuge den lineraren Aufbau eines Threads.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2009)

Hier im Thread .. neben deinem Threadtitel "Einstellungen" KLICK

Wähle im unteren Teil der Auswahl deine Ansicht wink.gif

((Zitat von Maladin))


----------



## Dracun (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da siehste wo lillyan des meinte^^


----------



## Nisbo (28. Januar 2009)

vielen dank, viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (29. Januar 2009)

Die Suche hätte geholfen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=68335


----------



## Darn!a (29. Januar 2009)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wie kann man dnen hier die Baumansicht abschalten ? Ich bin überhaupt kein Fan dieser m.E: unübersichtlichen Struktur und bevorzuge den lineraren Aufbau eines Threads.




pusch  

will ich auch gern mal wissen, echt beschissen   immer da rum zu klicken


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2009)

Darn!a schrieb:


> will ich auch gern mal wissen, echt beschissen   immer da rum zu klicken



Das sollte nicht notwendig sein - die Einstellungen werden bei Festlegung gespeichert. Es gibt auch keine Foren-Definition die das wieder aufhebt.


----------



## Maladin (30. Januar 2009)

Das ganze funktioniert über Links. Wenn jemand einen buffed Forenlink angibt, der auf &mode=threaded endet, wird die Einstellung für euch übernommen. Probiert es hier mal aus.

Dieser Link stellt eure gesamte Forenansicht auf "Überblick" um.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;mode=threaded *klick*

Dieser Link stellt wieder alles auf Standard um ^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;mode=linear *klick*

/wink maladin


----------

